# Flat roof application?



## ARC1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello,

I do a lot of reading throughout the forum on the residential side and have a commercial style roof on a residential re-roof we are about to do. The house is 9/12 and typical asphalt shingles like we normally install.

Although, there is a detached building with a flat roof (30'x40') that has rolled roofing and then tar thrown all over it to patch the leaks throughout the years.

These people are on a budget and I was wondering what your recommendations would be for this new roof system?

Thanks


----------



## ARC1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Also, the flat roof currently has zero amount of fall.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

1/2" fiber board and .045 epdm being cheap. Tear off tapered ISO 3 or 4 ply with gravel, or single ply PVC or TPO being the best. If it is a smooth cap sheet on it now you might even get away with moping another 2 plys or so on. There is about 20 different ways you could do this with 1 or 2 being the "right" way.


----------

